
Show HN: Image Files for Image-Upload testing [git] - thomasdd
https://github.com/ggtd/Image-files-for-Image-Upload-testing
======
013
I thought this would be similar to a collection of images like uber.gif and
lottapixel.jpg[0], but it's just plain images. Hm.

[0] -
[https://github.com/danielmiessler/SecLists/tree/master/Paylo...](https://github.com/danielmiessler/SecLists/tree/master/Payloads)

